# SUCCESS!



## Tutleymutley (Mar 13, 2017)

Proud to say that my submission to the Biennial National Exhibition of Weavers, Spinners, Dyers was successful! I spent a good few weeks at the beginning of the year turning two and a half fleeces from 'Blossom', the Ryeland Ewe I share with my friend, into three ply chunky yarn. I then dyed it with indigo (with a few white flecks where I made the mistake of not leaving the ties loose enough) and knit it into a version of Lisa Robert's 'Fylingdales' jacket. I added pockets and a bit more shaping to the collar (and a little icord trim). I even had enough yarn left over to make a matching bobble hat! 
Here's my sister modelling it for me...


----------



## Tutleymutley (Mar 13, 2017)

whoops - photo didn't attach.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Soooo lovely!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow what a jacket, it's so blue and looks so cozy. Good job!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is just a beauty! You have so much texture in your jacket and it really makes it comfy and pretty. I also like how your collar is....not high around the neck. Great job!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Congratulations on your submission being accepted to the exhibition. That's quite an accomplishment. But seeing your picture we can definitely see why your sweater was so honored. What an outstanding job.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Fsntastic


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Great knitting.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations! Well done, beautiful.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Very beautiful work and color.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!! Perfect Spinning and knitting, I love how much stitch definition your handspun has!!!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

What a beautiful accomplishment, congratulations!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: beautiful jacket.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! Congratulations on completing a wonderful project!
It's a beautiful sweater.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

WOW!! Amazing!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful!!! Good job all around. Aloha... Bev


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Wonderful spin and knit. Beautiful jacket.


----------



## Tutleymutley (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks all - I'm wearing it right now - and it's a really warm coat for sure.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Tutleymutley said:


> Thanks all - I'm wearing it right now - and it's a really warm coat for sure.


You will need it soon enough. BRRRR here tomorrow like 18 all day..... BRRRRR !!!!!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, that is an epic piece of work in every way! It's your own sheep, you spun it, you dyed it, you knitted it, and it is Awesome!!! I can see why it was accepted. You are clearly a person of many talents. I'm so impressed. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------

